# New build, need reassurance it's not going to melt.



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

PSU: Antec TruePower 850W
System OS: Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 x64
Motherboard: Asus P5Q-PRO
CPU: Intel Core2 Quad (stock 2.83 but trying to oc right now)
RAM: 4x2gig DDR2 (stock 800)
Card: HD4870 GPU 780 Memory 1100(can't remember stocks)

I have my processor up to 3.33 right now. 

Highest load on a core was 55(core 0). Highest Idle is 38 according to real temp V3.0. Actual cpu temp is around 23c at idle according to on board diode. So is this good, should I try to see if I can get a bit higher or wait for my arctic silver to fully settle, think it has been 4 days now so 4 more and the paste should be settled.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take it up until it becomes unstable then drop it back a notch


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

which cpu cooler are you using


----------

